# Unlimited flights between Texas cities for a monthly fee



## CHamilton (Mar 8, 2015)

Is this what Texas HSR is competing against?

Meet Rise: An all-you-can-fly airline membership service that wants to change how people travel



> Rise offers a three-tiered monthly membership program that ranges from $1,650 to $2,650 and allows for unlimited flights between Dallas, Austin, and Houston. The company doesn’t own planes or employ pilots; instead, it partners with an operator called Monarch Air and brands the eight-seat, Beechcraft King Air 350 planes with Rise artwork.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2015)

Southwest Airlines will have a real competitor for business travelers if this takes off! ( pun intended!)


----------



## railiner (Mar 9, 2015)

Way back in the late sixties, the regional carrier, Mohawk Airlines offered a "Weekends Unlimited" pass for something like $39. You did have to book all of your flights in advance, but you could cram in as many as possible on a Saturday and Sunday. I took full advantage of it, enjoying Mohawk's FH-227's and BAC-1-11's..... 

Of course, it was of no use for business traveler's, but a great opportunity for us flight fans.... 

Here's a link to more info on it.... http://worldairlinenews.com/2012/07/14/prop-it-up-mohawks-incredible-weekends-unlimited/


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 9, 2015)

Good old Mohawk. They were the very first carrier I ever flew. They had a flight from Burlington VT to Albany to White Plains to DCA. Their counter agent at BTV had the worst toupee. If anyone took a flight, everyone asked them, "Did you get the guy with the rug?"


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 9, 2015)

Southwest Airlines has nothing at all to fear from this. Neither does AA or UA for that matter. This isn't the 1970's and when it comes to US airlines Texas is in the big leagues. If and when this shuttle were to gain enough momentum to approach any sort of critical mass it would quickly find itself running out of room to expand. There are plans that may eventually allow new startups to gain a foothold in Texas but those plans have not yet come to pass and are likely to be decades away at this point.

I'm not entirely sure what to say about how this may or may not affect some hypothetical high speed mass transit system that Texas has never had before. Any claims that Texas was moving toward a purple state which took genuine science, shared sacrificed, and true efficiency more seriously have been put to rest for at least the next quarter century. Here and there urban pockets will move forward while the state as a whole will continue to shun logic and reason.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 19, 2015)

OneGo Will Offer Unlimited West Coast Flights For $1,500 A Month


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 22, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> OneGo Will Offer Unlimited West Coast Flights For $1,500 A Month


Interesting variation on the "unlimited" business model. But the "must book 7 days in advance" is going to be a real deal-breaker for a lot of business travelers. I know it says that closer-in bookings are possible for an extra fee, but that immediately begins to undercut the "one price" model they're advertising.

Still, since this doesn't actually involve a start-up obtaining/leasing aircraft or hiring flight crews, this model may actually work. For one thing, travelers would still presumably be able to accrue frequent flier miles and status.


----------

